# 21 Dead Babies on the Riverbank



## Flea (Mar 30, 2010)

They've made 2 arrests so far...

_BEIJING      The bodies of 21 babies, some with hospital identification tags  around their tiny ankles, washed ashore on a river in eastern China and  two mortuary workers were detained for allegedly dumping them._
_News footage Tuesday showed the babies  at least one of whom was  stuffed in a yellow plastic bag marked "medical waste"  strewn along a  dirt riverbank near a highway overpass. A few wore diapers. All were  caked in mud._
_Some of the babies appeared several months old, while the  official Xinhua News Agency said the bodies included fetuses._


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 30, 2010)

China has no compunction about the death penalty... these two (and possibly others) will be given the justice that the babies need.


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 30, 2010)

Traditionally, the Chinese are more liberal in what babies are "kept" and which ones are not.  Particularly with the one child laws....


----------



## Flea (Mar 30, 2010)

Well, the article doesn't make any comment on _how_ the babies died.  They could have all died from natural causes, including stillbirth.  I'm just surprised the mortuary workers were so stoopit as to think they would sink and not wash ashore somewhere.  They must have slept through their earth sciences class in high school.


----------



## Carol (Mar 30, 2010)

> profound lesson."     Reports said the babies ranged in age from newborns to several  months old. One of the bluish-green identification tags visible in the  news video says, "Boy; mother's name is Man Hongmei; born in April  2009."
> 
> 
> *The reports did not give the number of girls or boys*. Xinhua said  the bodies of the 21 babies were cremated, though it was not clear  whether they had all been identified.



Gee....I wonder why.....


----------

